# Schaltschrank für USA - arc flash calculation



## Jump (17 Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wir müssen mehrere Maschinen in die USA liefern und somit all die US-Vorschriften erfüllen.
Unter anderem müssen wir für den Schaltschrank eine sogenannte "arc flash calculation" durchführen. Es gibt ja dafür jede Menge Vorschriften in englisch, die aber äußerst schwer zu lesen (verstehen) sind.

Hat jemand eine Anhnung, wie man diese Berechnung ausführt und wie man bei dieser Sache vorgeht?

Ich danke schon mal im voraus.

Jump


----------



## IBFS (17 Februar 2008)

Jump schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wir müssen mehrere Maschinen in die USA liefern und somit all die US-Vorschriften erfüllen.
> Unter anderem müssen wir für den Schaltschrank eine sogenannte "arc flash calculation" durchführen. Es gibt ja dafür jede Menge Vorschriften in englisch, die aber äußerst schwer zu lesen (verstehen) sind.
> 
> ...


 


Ich würde mal sagen, du braucht dringend professionelle Hilfe.

1. In machen US-STATES sind Abnahmen der Schaltschränke notwendig.

2. Ich rate dringend von Schmelzsicherungen ab - in Deutschland übliche sind dort oft nicht zu bekommen.

3. Kabel und Leitungen nach UL einsetzen 

usw. usw.


Ich will dich nicht verunsichern aber plane mind. 50% Zeit mehr für die
Schaltschrankplanung ein als sonst.

alles weitere ggf. per PN


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Februar 2008)

http://www.pnl.gov/contracts/esh-procedures/forms/sp00e230.xls


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Februar 2008)

ansonsten nach "[SIZE=-1]*IEEE 1584-2002" *[/SIZE]googeln.


----------



## Jump (24 Februar 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, du braucht dringend professionelle Hilfe.
> 
> 1. In machen US-STATES sind Abnahmen der Schaltschränke notwendig.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo IBFS,
ich habe einen Schaltschrankbauer gefunden, der öfters Schaltschränke für die USA baut und sie auch prüfen kann. Er wird uns auch bei der Projektierung unterstützen.
Aber er rät uns ausdrücklich zu Schmelzsicherungen, weil das SCCR (da geht's um Kurzschlußtröme) eingehalten werden muß.


Jump


----------



## Jump (24 Februar 2008)

Oberchefe,
danke für den Link. Die Excel-Tabelle ist echt ne Herausforderung. Ich weiß echt nicht, was die da von mir wollen. Muß mich wohl noch mehr damit beschäfftigen.

Jump


----------



## TobiasA (29 Februar 2008)

Dann nimm' die zölligen Schmelzsicherungen- es gibt da so ein Zollmaß, die man hier in Deutschland auch bekommt. Ich glaube, es war 10,3x38 oder sowas.

Gruß, Tobias


----------

